# Roaches?



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Being a reptile person, I have several feeder insect colonies (2 roach species, and mealworms). I give my mice mealworms, especially pregnant/nursing does. I'm curious if they would also take roach nymphs? Dubia roaches (the main roaches I keep) have a high nutritional content than mealworms, so I'm sure they'd be healthier for the mice.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

